# Microsoft Streets & Trips 2011 Activation



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

I know this is OLD software, but I like it. I recently bought a new computer, and wanted to install MS Streets & Trips 2011 on it (I had used various versions, starting with 2001) on my old computer. Both my old and new computers are on Windows 10, with the new computer being Pro and the old one Home. S & T still works fine on my old computer. However, when I install it on my new computer (it installs fine; no errors), I am unable to successfully activate the license. I have a valid license key, the activation screen accepts it and I get a message that the software has been successfully activated on this computer. However, when I go to launch the program, it again asks me to enter my license key, and I'm back to the beginning. If I select "Use trial period," I get a message that my trial period has expired. I've tried activating over the phone; same result. Contacting Microsoft directly just results in being told they don't support the software any more and use Bing Maps instead, which I don't like. Any help? Thanks much!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if this download solved the problem.C++


----------



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

Corday said:


> See if this download solved the problem.C++


 Hi, no it did not. I tried several variations (repair installation, remove installation, reinstall), rebooting between each step, but it still goes back to the activation screen each time. Any other ideas? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try Compatibility Mode.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

In other words, tap [Winkey], type in *compat* and then click on the "Run programs made for previous versions of ..." option that pops up.


----------



## tigerdg (Jan 4, 2011)

Corday said:


> Try Compatibility Mode.


Hi, thanks for this suggestion. It took a bit of trial and error, but I got it to work! I was still having difficulty even after using compatibility mode for Windows 7, but then I tried, "Run as administrator," and now it runs fine. Thanks very much for your help with this. I appreciate it very much!


----------

